# I wish Naxos would box up the Spohr string quartets..........................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Soooo many volumes.
And the quintets too.

I really enjoy them.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Good point, mate. And it would be nice if they considered doing the same with Maxwell Davies's Strathclyde Concertos.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Yap... except that I already owned all of them. Glad to see more Spohr listeners. I recommend his violin concertos also.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

jurianbai said:


> Yap... except that I already owned all of them. Glad to see more Spohr listeners. I recommend his violin concertos also.


How many discs make up the quartets?


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Spohr's quartet already on disc #17 as I remember. I think they finally recorded all Spohr's 36 quartets! Saving the mysterious quartet No.10 as the final arch.

read:
Wikipedia
Blogger


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

jurianbai said:


> Spohr's quartet already on disc #17 as I remember. I think they finally recorded all Spohr's 36 quartets! Saving the mysterious quartet No.10 as the final arch.
> 
> read:
> Wikipedia
> Blogger


Wow - that's some output. I discovered Spohr earlier this year - I'm especially fond of the chamber works I've got of his.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

jurianbai said:


> Yap... except that I already owned all of them. Glad to see more Spohr listeners. I recommend his violin concertos also.


Yup, those too.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

You guys must be aware about Spohr's string quintets, sextet, octet (double quartet). several piano trio and quintets. some clarinets also. I think there is plausible plan for Naxos + Marco Polo to ever recorded all his chamber repertoire.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I seem to enjoy the quintets, octets, nonet, etc. (ensembles larger than the quartets) more than the quartets. But I like everything I've heard from Spohr.


----------

